# Oracle IM004 - Fehler mit C#



## Madis82 (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin erst seit kurzer Zeit am C#-Programmieren, kenne mich demzufolge nicht so wirklich aus. Aber ich bin am lernen und deshalb hab ich auch gleich mal eine Frage.

Ich möchte eine Oracle Datenbank 10g mit in meine Beispielprogramme integrieren habe mir dann auch Oracle 10g Express Edition heruntergeladen und dann auch installiert. 
Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Microsoft Plug-In heruntergeladen und installiert (ODBC_net).

Den Verweis habe ich in meinem neuen Projekt gesetzt so das ich ODBC Verbindungen aufbauen kann mein Quell-Text habe ich auch angehängt und birgt keine Fehler zumindest meckert die Entwicklungsumgebung nichts an. 


```
OdbcConnection cn;
            OdbcCommand cmd;
            string MyString;

            MyString="Select * from Customers";

            cn= new OdbcConnection("Driver={Microsoft ODBC for  Oracle};Server=myOracleServer;UID=system;PWD=sa;");

            cmd=new OdbcCommand(MyString,cn);
            try
            {
                cn.Open();
                MessageBox.Show("Connected");
            }
            catch (OdbcException ex)
            {
                MessageBox.Show(ex.Message);
            }
            finally
            {
                cn.Close();
            }
```

Über das Oracle-Tool kann ich auf die Datenbank zugreifen nur leider nicht über mein kleines Programm hier bekomme ich folgenden Fehler. 
ERROR[IM004][Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Fehler beim SQLAllocHandle-Aufruf für Treiber auf SQL_HANDLE_ENV

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen wie ich die Verbindung hinbekomme. 

Danke fürs lesen und vielleicht auch fürs Antworten würde mir natürlich sehr  weiterhelfen.


----------

